# Palawan Internet



## Charliebrown701 (Aug 8, 2016)

Residing in Palawan for 1 year and need fast reliable internet connection as soon as I get into an apartment/house, who is best isp and how good is it?


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Hopefully someone who lives on Palawan will chime in with better news for you. I have not been there but if it is like most other Islands, the Internet is not fast nor reliable. 

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

The other issue is power outages, I like to be positive but this sounds important so here's a current article on that. Palawan suffers daily power interruptions | ABS-CBN News and what about a major storm the power could be out for weeks if not months or on rolling black outs.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> The other issue is power outages, I like to be positive but this sounds important so here's a current article on that. Palawan suffers daily power interruptions | ABS-CBN News and what about a major storm the power could be out for weeks if not months or on rolling black outs.


Hey M.C.A. My little experience with Palawan was 5 years ago and while only for a week we had a Smart dongle and it worked, slow but worked, emails etc; streaming no. Puerto Princesa yes, El Nido intermittent but hey when I was up there, there were no ATM's, no credit card etc. Things may have changed but I know whole heartedly when I move there, unless to Manila I will have slower internet and when the power goes down I will be more concerned with the fridge/freezer and water pump than the internet, I will read a book or get stuck into my garden.
I lived through the power outages and fickle internet in Cam Sur and Cagayan and socialised, was a great time in my life and why I am moving there. It's more fun in the Philippines"
Hope you find your answers.
BTW if you want reliable internet and power, from experience, that will only be found with in a big city with lots of pollution etc.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

